# missed miscarriage, don't know what to do next



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've just had my 12-week scan and sadly I've had a missed miscarriage. I'm completely devastated by this and have felt that I'll never be a mum. 

Wonderful ladies on this site have cheered me up and given me hope, but now I'm wondering what to do.

I got pregnant with my first cycle of IVF so I suppose that's quite positive. 

Does having a miscarriage mean I've got a higher risk of having miscarriage next time?

Also, I've got some good quality frozen embryos. Should I go down that route (which is quicker and less invasive), or should I go through another IVF cycle? Does IVF using fresh eggs have a higher success rate than using frosties? 

I'm 40 next July and am keen to get the process going again quickly because of my age. 

thanks for any advice
Ex


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear about your loss....there is nothing i could say to make you hurt less...

Missed miscarriages are fairly common and just one of those things that happens in life.  There is nothing you could have done to prevent it and it was probably due to a developmental/genetic problem with the baby or placenta which was not compatible with continuing the pregnancy..

The fact you have got pregnant is very positive and it will help for your next cycle as your body will have done it before.

As for wheather you should go for FET or fresh cycle, we are unable to advise as emilycaitlin and i are midwives, not fertility nurses.  It may be worthwhile posting on peer support or IVF board for member support.

Wishing you all the best

Jan


----------

